

Show HN: Kiwi for Android Wear – Control your phone with a wave of your hand - chibuk
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kiwiwearables.app

======
gt565k
Interesting.

I think the myo armband could be a good competitor, and it sits right under
your elbow.

[https://www.thalmic.com/en/myo/](https://www.thalmic.com/en/myo/)

It's $150 to pre-order and you get full developer access.

I got an alpha version of the myo and had some time to mess around with it.
It's pretty powerful. Definitely worth checking out.

Pre-oders of the final production version are shipping next month, in case
anyone is wondering.

~~~
chibuk
Myo is a great product, providing the extra degree of freedom through EMG
profiles allows for further expansion in regards to interaction.

------
jc4p
I dig this idea. I wasn't able to actually get it to work, I think I was doing
the moving-right action incorrectly.

I do wish it had the ability to change the phone's volume, that's the one big
lacking thing from music playback that annoys me, you can pause/skip using the
watch, but if you want to change your volume you currently have to use your
phone.

~~~
ydant
It's not super-convenient (it takes two swipes to get to), but the Android
Wear Mini Launcher (
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.npi.wearmi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.npi.wearminilauncher&hl=en)
) has a settings screen which includes a number of useful options about the
phone's settings, including volume.

------
kalhank
Looks pretty cool, I'll check it out

------
alinawab
this works on LG G and Samsung Gear Live watches

